
Chrome will start blocking resource-heavy ads in August - sharjeelsayed
https://venturebeat.com/2020/05/14/chrome-will-start-blocking-resource-heavy-ads-in-august/
======
aspenmayer
Proposed title:

From August, Chrome blocks ads using 4MB data, 15s CPU in any 30s, 60s CPU
total

